# Objekt nach Pfad ausrichten



## realjohn (15. Oktober 2004)

Moin Moin! 

ich hab ein Problem, unzwar hab ich eine Spirale als Pfad erstellt und will ein Ojekt nach diesem Pfad ausrichten. Vieleicht könnt ihr mir dabei helfen.

Danke im Voraus

Gruß
John


----------



## coderandgfxer (15. Oktober 2004)

Also Hi erstmal so leid es mir tut, ich verstehe deine Frage nicht kannste nicht mal das Bild in nen Anhang stellen und zeigen. Dann kann ich dir evtl. helfen


----------



## realjohn (15. Oktober 2004)

sry, dass die frage nicht so klar gestellt wurde. 
<http://realjohn.funpic.de/pfad.jpg>
Hier ist ein Beispiel, wie ich es meinte. Das Objekt (der Pfeil) soll sich gleichmäßig auf dem Pfad lang verteilen. Es muss sich also alle 50  Pixel kopieren ( zB.). Mit einem Schriftzug geht es, frage ist ob es auch mit einem Objekt geht. 

Hab es jetzt einzelnd immer kopiert, es würd mich aber generell mal interessieren ob es so eine Funktion gibt.

cu John

PS: Benutze CS


----------



## coderandgfxer (15. Oktober 2004)

Also erstmal  kannste das auch anders machen es geht nämlich auch mit dem Raster die als Hilfslinien dienen, dann drückst du mit dem pfadwerkzeuz einfach mal die raster linien nach dann kannst du Formen erstellen die du wie du gemacht hast nie erstellen kannst 

PS: hoffe es war verständlich 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen coderandgfxer


----------



## supernuss (16. Oktober 2004)

Abend!
Du könntest deine Pfeile als Werkzeugspitze speichern (bei CS: Bearbeiten -> Pinselvorgabe festlegen), diese Werkzeugspitze auswählen und vielleicht noch deren Malabstand usw. veränder und dann damit deinen Pfad füllen (rechte Maustaste -> Pfadkontur füllen).
MfG Simon


----------

